# Domain coupons for .com



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone sitting on current .com registration promos they can share/promote?  Seems to be a sudden pull back by registries on discounts.


----------



## Jade (Aug 26, 2013)

I know GoDaddy has some $2.49 .com's


----------



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2013)

Eww, GoDaddy.

I just use internet.bs, already pretty dang cheap. Also I was right next to their HQ in the Bahamas a while back and didn't realize it until later. 

NameCheap also.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh internet.bs updated their website  

Pretty sure they still don't accept PayPal -- use to though... gree..


----------



## sv01 (Aug 26, 2013)

for namesilo use : * silosilo23 *discount $1, but you only can use 1 time these coupon.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 26, 2013)

There was actually a domain coupon monitor site i've stumbled upon before, afair it was shared on LET, anyone care to shed some light.


----------



## wdq (Aug 26, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> There was actually a domain coupon monitor site i've stumbled upon before, afair it was shared on LET, anyone care to shed some light.


http://domainpricemonitor.com/domain-com-coupon.aspx


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Domainprice doesn't see to have many valid coupons that work or is that just some random love for me?


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 26, 2013)

wdq said:


> http://domainpricemonitor.com/domain-com-coupon.aspx


Have been using this for a while and have found it very useful to get domain coupon codes on just about anything from their email alerts.


----------



## wdq (Aug 26, 2013)

Boltersdriveer said:


> Have been using this for a while and have found it very useful to get domain coupon codes on just about anything from their email alerts.


I almost always use it for initial domain name registrations. For renewals and transfers I have been slowly moving all of my domains over to NameSilo for convenience. It's a really nice tool.


----------

